# Setting Up New 125G Tank - Need Some Help



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/200278-first-post-just-inherited-5-piranhas-clueless/page__p__2713986__fromsearch__1#entry2713986

Here is my story above. I just got today a 125 gal tank. I want to get it set up but I have no clue how to do it or what is needed. I have the tank and the Fluval FX5. I tried searching and couldn't find a thread on how to set up a new tank. Maybe someone could post a link?









The tank is used and its got 4 holes on the bottom and it came with some plastic things to go in there but I need to get some caps for them - I bought a fx5, and I think it has to go over the back of the tank, and not from underneath?????

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

You bought a pre drilled tank. The holes are meant for a sump which removed the need for a canister filter. Did you not see it up and running to make sure it didnt leak??


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

ouch!!! I would try to go with the sump set up since your tank is pre-drilled man. Maybe sell the fx5 and get a 55g or 40breeder to use as a sump for the tank.. It will help with water quality anyway and what you can get for the filter or return it you can easily get the tank an some stuff to run a sump


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

Can I just plug the holes in the bottom? There are only 4, and the guy I bought the tank from said they can be plugged. I didn't see the tank up and running, so not 100% sure that it doesnt leak either. Good news is I got a good deal on it. I would like to figure out how to run it with the filter I already bought.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, so you are going to have to plug the holes. Once that is done, fill the tank with water and look for any leaks. Your FX5 will come will a DVD showing you how to set it up. Did you buy filter media for the canister? If not, you need to. I would fill 2 trays with ceramic rings and one tray with biological media. I use Eheim Mech for my mechanical and Eheim substrat for biological.

Once the filter is up and running, the tank is filled with water thats about 78-80 degrees and your heater is plugged in, you can start the cycling process. I seem to remember you already have a tank up and running right? I would transfer the filter from that tank to your new one and even better, place some of the filter media in your new FX5 to help seed it with bacteria. Once that has been done, you can add your fish. If for any reason your old filter is no longer running and you are starting from scratch, you then need to cycle the tank.


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

ksls said:


> Ok, so you are going to have to plug the holes. Once that is done, fill the tank with water and look for any leaks. Your FX5 will come will a DVD showing you how to set it up. Did you buy filter media for the canister? If not, you need to. I would fill 2 trays with ceramic rings and one tray with biological media. I use Eheim Mech for my mechanical and Eheim substrat for biological.
> 
> Once the filter is up and running, the tank is filled with water thats about 78-80 degrees and your heater is plugged in, you can start the cycling process. I seem to remember you already have a tank up and running right? I would transfer the filter from that tank to your new one and even better, place some of the filter media in your new FX5 to help seed it with bacteria. Once that has been done, you can add your fish. If for any reason your old filter is no longer running and you are starting from scratch, you then need to cycle the tank.


Thank you so much for your imput. I have not bought the filter media yet, but I have the other Fluval filter running now so I can move some of that media to the new one - right now all of my media is the Fluval bio rings. A few questions?

Can I buy the other items you listed at Petsmart, or do I need to order them online?

Do I need all of the items you listed in the filter before I start running it, or can I run it with just the bio media in it (to get the water ready)?

My water in my current tank stays at about 78 degrees, so I dont think that will be a problem, I don't use a heater but I have one if needed. I was planing to fill the tank with a hose, how long do I need to let the filter / bubbles run before I put the fish in?

Is there anything I need to add to the water?

What is the gravel / sand stuff on the bottom of the tank called? How much of that should I have on the bottom?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Its called substrate and for a 125G I used 5 large 25lb bags of natural stone gravel. Remember to thoroughly rinse it before placing it in your tank.

Yes you need to fill your filter with media prior to running it, I would fill one tray with new ceramic rings, then the other tray with the ceramic rings from your other filter and the last tray with those biological balls. I am not sure what products pet smart carries but I am sure you will find something suitable. You should completely fill each tray with media.

If you are on city water that has chlorine, I would use a product called Prime. Do you use any products on your other tank?? If not then I wouldnt worry about it.

Since you are seeding the new filter with the old media you can add your fish right away.

OH and since you are already out shopping, purchase yourself an API Master Test Kit for checking water parameters. Its always a good idea to keep a close eye on newly established tanks


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

ksls said:


> Its called substrate and for a 125G I used 5 large 25lb bags of natural stone gravel. Remember to thoroughly rinse it before placing it in your tank.
> 
> Yes you need to fill your filter with media prior to running it, I would fill one tray with new ceramic rings, then the other tray with the ceramic rings from your other filter and the last tray with those biological balls. I am not sure what products pet smart carries but I am sure you will find something suitable. You should completely fill each tray with media.
> 
> ...


Thanks again! How do I wash the substrate? I do have city water with chlorine, but I usually let it sit in buckets with my bubble rocks in there to get the chlorine out - I usually let it sit for a day or so (another great tip I got on this forum). I already have a master test kit that tests PH, amonia, Nitrates, and Nitrites, is that all I need?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

ksls what are bio balls? An how do they work were can you get them? All I run is the ceramic cubes. Never heard of the balls before


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

This is what I use : http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5812/c313332/p16845960.html


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you, May give something like this a try


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

This is what I use : http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5812/c313332/p16845960.html


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

ksls said:


> This is what I use : http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5812/c313332/p16845960.html


I found this for a few $ less on Amazon. Thanks again for all of the tips. Ill post pictures once its up and running.


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

ksls said:


> Ok, so you are going to have to plug the holes. Once that is done, fill the tank with water and look for any leaks. Your FX5 will come will a DVD showing you how to set it up. Did you buy filter media for the canister? If not, you need to. I would fill 2 trays with ceramic rings and one tray with biological media. I use Eheim Mech for my mechanical and Eheim substrat for biological.
> 
> Once the filter is up and running, the tank is filled with water thats about 78-80 degrees and your heater is plugged in, you can start the cycling process. I seem to remember you already have a tank up and running right? I would transfer the filter from that tank to your new one and even better, place some of the filter media in your new FX5 to help seed it with bacteria. Once that has been done, you can add your fish. If for any reason your old filter is no longer running and you are starting from scratch, you then need to cycle the tank.


When I put my existing Fluval Bio media stuff in the new filter, do I put it in together with the Eheim Substrat?


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

Thanks again for all of your help guys. Here are some pictures of the finished tank. I'm not sure if I put enough plants and stuff in there, and the water is still a little cloudy from the sand (I used pool filter sand thanks to a thread I found on here). The filter is set up with 6 packets of carbon on top, Fluval Pre-Filter media in the middle, and Fluval BioMax on the bottom. I am thinking about getting the Eheim mech and Eheim substrat as ksls suggested. Thank you all again for your help - I really appreciate it!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Tank looks nice man, when water settles it will really look nice. I like the pool filter sand, it's nice. Great set up


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> Tank looks nice man, when water settles it will really look nice. I like the pool filter sand, it's nice. Great set up


Thanks again for all of your help (in all of my threads)!


----------

